# hdtv



## cmac1 (Aug 31, 2008)

I need to cable 9 individual hdtv's from 9 cable boxes,with runs in the 200ft region in a commercial setting,what wires would you recommend to run,so far i have composite cable,5 cat 5's per tv and a hdtv extender,what do youm recommend?


----------

